# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  petit moche

## Nathalie007

je voudrais savoir...  si le "hamster mignon"   est programmé, pourquoi le changement ne se fait pas quand on a atteint le nombre de messages qu'il fallait ? pourquoi ça reste sur le crocodile ? :: 

Merci

----------


## rafaela13

besoin irrépressible de voir le bon ptit moche sous le bon commentaire  ::

----------


## Chenille

J'ai rien fait  ::

----------


## Anaïs

parce qu'ils sont buggués et qu'on a pas encore eu le temps de les refaire  :Smile:

----------


## Nathalie007

merci Killy pour la réponse  :Smile:

----------

